
Show HN: RestJS: An “ORM” style library for consuming REST APIs on the front end - daviesgeek
https://github.com/daviesgeek/restjs
======
daviesgeek
I would love feedback and PRs from anyone willing to take a look at this! It's
based on Restangular
([https://github.com/mgonto/restangular](https://github.com/mgonto/restangular)),
just without the Angular part and I changed a lot of the things I didn't like
about the way Restangular works.

